# 2011 Winchester Archery



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Quicksilver 34: 34"ata , 7" brace, IBO 343 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Quicksilver 31: 31" ATA, 7.25" brace, IBO 335fps. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Vaquero: 32" ATA, 7.25" brace, IBO 317 fps. 








Tracker: 31.25" ATA, 7.25" brace, IBO 310 fps.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Thunderbolt and Destiny: 31.5" ATA, 7.375" brace, 290fps @ 28" draw
Thunderbolt








Destiny


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Had the opportunity to talk to the guys and shoot the bows at the show. They are very impressive.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

Dang I was hoping to get the chance to meet yah while you were here!
maybe soon


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Thats ok , you were busy at work and i didn't want to disturb ya, lol! Sounds good!!


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Is Winchester going to come out with any long draw bows in the 31.5"-32" range? Im left-handed with long draw and feel left out because a lot of companies dont make LD bows.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*long draws*



backwardshooter said:


> Is Winchester going to come out with any long draw bows in the 31.5"-32" range? Im left-handed with long draw and feel left out because a lot of companies dont make LD bows.


I,m working on it!


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

alfabuck said:


> Thats ok , you were busy at work and i didn't want to disturb ya, lol! Sounds good!!


Me busy, you must talking about the wrong guy!
lol


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

fastpassthrough said:


> Me busy, you must talking about the wrong guy!
> lol


This may be taken out of content there is only one of me here!


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

hahaha!!!


----------



## iliveinthewoods (Jul 28, 2009)

They look pretty impressive... Are they a pro shop only bow? Are they actually on the market yet?


----------



## brtny8632 (Jun 30, 2008)

got a chance to shoot beside one of there staff shooters at the eastern sports and outdoor show...didnt get a chance to shoot it, but looked like it was shooting great for him.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

I held the bow in my hands although i didn't get to shoot one yet. I will be shooting one very soon and i will submit a full review on my thoughts of the bows.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Guess what? For all you crossbow guys and gals check these out.
The Stallion : 17 ATA , IBO 350+ , 165 lbs max, 115 ft lbs, 12.5"power stroke








The Maverick: 17" ATA , 330 +fps, 155 lbs max , 102 ft lbs, 12" power stroke








The Mustang: 18" ATA, 315+fps, 150 lbs max, 93 ft lbs, 11.5" power stroke







Sent with my IPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omergic (Dec 28, 2010)

how much are these bow?


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Not sure the MSRPs yet, i will get back to you when i find out.


----------



## omergic (Dec 28, 2010)

i had watch a video on youtube and was very interested in >>> Quicksilver 34: 34"ata , 7" brace, IBO 343 

need some advice about it, i had d350 right now- how can you compare it to d350?


----------



## 1hotdoe (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm really liking the looks of these bows. From what I hear they draw and shoot like a dream. Can't wait to try one for myself.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

I will be test shooting one this week so i will let you know my initial thoughts about it. I actually had it in my hands and i absolutely love the looks of it. They come in anodized black with carbon fiber dipped limbs or Proveil Reaper Woods which is sick looking with the ghost skulls in the backround. The grip feels very nice in my hand, its sa slim tourque free grip. The hardware throughout the whole bow is stainless steel for durability and no need to worry about corrosion. The string stop is a very sharp looking carbon fiber rod and it accents the bow very nicely. I like the limb pockets, they are very secure and well thought out, not only do they look good but they are a very solid design. The let off is adjustable from 55-80% which is very cool if you like tinkering like me. It also has a roller guard which i like alot for minimal wear on my cables. So far that is what i can tell you till i get a lefty to shoot for myself. When i do, i will give a complete review. If it shoots anywhere near the way it looks , look out!!!!!


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

I shot the at the show John and they are awesome. You will love it.


----------



## ruffinit (Feb 10, 2011)

The Quicksilver (both 31 and 34 ATA's) retails for $799.99. They are currently being shipped to dealers. A list of dealers will be added to the website very soon, and more dealers are signing on daily. For those so inclined, crossbows will be shipping on or around June 1.


----------



## cgsabo (Dec 13, 2004)

Alfabuck, have to call you out on this. You haven't shot the bow, you're hyping them like crazy (even including them in you signature). Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

I think they are very nice put together bows and i am very excited about them. I always give props to any product that i think is innovative. I just wanted to let everyone know there is another great bowline available to them. Also they are built here localy which is great. I will let everyone decide for theirselves when they test drive one.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Alfabuck, when they come out with left-handed LD bow, if they need someone to test drive one let me know.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

backwardshooter said:


> Alfabuck, when they come out with left-handed LD bow, if they need someone to test drive one let me know.


Will do man. I'll be shooting a lefty in 30" draw real soon. I'll let you know my review on it. I'll also see when about long draws will be out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

johnh1720 said:


> I shot the at the show John and they are awesome. You will love it.


No doubt John, thanks for the input.


----------



## cgsabo (Dec 13, 2004)

Why don't you tell us all about other bows you haven't shot.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

cgsabo said:


> Why don't you tell us all about other bows you haven't shot.


You seem to have a lot of interest since you keep asking. Remind me to grab you an information packet on them. Thanks for your interest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

cgsabo said:


> Why don't you tell us all about other bows you haven't shot.


Also all I could tell you at this point is the looks , feel and specs. But again thanks for your continued interest in my short review. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cgsabo (Dec 13, 2004)

I am always interested in the opinion of the uninformed.


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

cgsabo said:


> I am always interested in the opinion of the uninformed.


How about an opinion of the informed lol. I have shot the bows and they are one of the smoothest drawing bows that I have shot. Comfortable grip,well built and shock free.


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

cjsabo...yet another Keyboard Cowboy


----------



## cgsabo (Dec 13, 2004)

I know Alfabuck and am just breaking them a bit for him. He is a big boy and doesn't need the help. 


damnyankee said:


> cjsabo...yet another Keyboard Cowboy


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

HAHA!!!!Thanks for cyber jumping him for me guys.


----------



## cgsabo (Dec 13, 2004)

Dansel in distress? 


alfabuck said:


> HAHA!!!!Thanks for cyber jumping him for me guys.


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Lol!!!!!


----------



## K-9 (Jun 13, 2003)

Hey alfa,

Where is Jersey is the plant?


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Secaucus NJ.


----------



## K-9 (Jun 13, 2003)

Wow. You took a drive. It only an hour from me. Are you able to make appointments to tour the plant and shoot the bows?


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

K-9 said:


> Wow. You took a drive. It only an hour from me. Are you able to make appointments to tour the plant and shoot the bows?


I don't know for sure. You can contact them and see. I was there on business so I had the opportunity to check them out. I really think they will do very well since they make some solid looking equipment. If you get a chance to shoot one write a review. I didn't get chance to but I'm looking forward to soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

bump


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

Bump for beautiful bows


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

We just became a Winchester dealer yesterday so i can tell you the Retail/MAP pricing for those interested:
Quicksilver 34 $799.99 Black or camo
Quicksilver 31 $799.99 Black or camo
Vaquero $649.99
Tracker $499.99
Thunderbolt and Destiny $299.99
for $50 you can add a "to go" package to make the Destiny and Thunderbolt ready to shoot or $100 extra for a package on the Thunderbolt.
Stallion X-Bow packages start at $899.99
Maverick package starts at $799.99
Mustang package starts at $699.99
These are very nice bows, and the Tracker and Vaquero provide ALOT of value for the quality of these bows. I can't wait myself to get a all black quicksilver and put some red strings and cables on it, with the red accents already on it, it will look amazing! BTW, i got to shoot all of the models (except x-bows), anyone interested in my opinion can call or pm me, you will want to try one for yourself as they are very nice.


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

bump for alfabuck


----------



## backwardshooter (Oct 17, 2010)

bump


----------



## JonathanGlass (Mar 1, 2009)

So who all has been able to shoot the quicksilver 34 yet and how does it feel and shoot? Really want to shoot one before buying but I don't know if that will happen, may have to purchase blind sided if I decide to.


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

JonathanGlass said:


> So who all has been able to shoot the quicksilver 34 yet and how does it feel and shoot? Really want to shoot one before buying but I don't know if that will happen, may have to purchase blind sided if I decide to.


I've shot it and should have some any day now, draw is very similar to the excellent Elites, even with their roller guard. Comparing it to my Elite's, bare bow vs bare bow, the Winchester has a little more vibration. Once you set them both up similarly, they both feel the same, basically dead in the hand to shoot. You won't be dissapointed buying one "blind". The Quiksilver 34 was 9 fps slower than my Pulse, but it also gives you a extra 1" BH which is nice for hunting.


----------



## BHATV (Mar 24, 2010)

JonathanGlass said:


> So who all has been able to shoot the quicksilver 34 yet and how does it feel and shoot? Really want to shoot one before buying but I don't know if that will happen, may have to purchase blind sided if I decide to.


The smoothest bow we have ever used for sure! Once you get it all setup no vibration after the shot like other bows we have used. You wont be dissapointed! All around nice bows!


----------



## deanzr2 (Dec 17, 2008)

Just shot a 34 yesterday and fell in love with it! Just can't buy a new bow at this point in time.


----------



## Triggerpunch (Jan 20, 2011)

*Qs 34*

Just got the Quicksilver 34 30" draw length 70# Reaper Camo last week. Bought the bow blind from a buddy who just became a dealer in New Mexico. So far I love the way it shoots. Feels dead in the hand on the shot and I especially like the draw cycle. There is very little "hump" when the cams are breaking over it feels more like a solocam than a two cam system. The draw stop is awesome as I love having a solid back wall to hold against. Very quiet on the shot. I havn't chrono'd it yet but I know it is shooting pretty fast. I was shooting the Mathews Monster 7. The QS 34 is definetly lighter than the monster and so far I am happy with the trade to Winchester. Only issue that i've had is the Limb bolts are extremly stiff. It took a ratchet drive to back them off but once we got them broke loose they adjust normally now.


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

I haven't been to the facility to meet the guys at Winchester unfortunately, but i can say they sure seem very interested in making sure people are 100 percent happy with thier bows and are quick to take care of any issues. I always end up on the phone talking with the guys over there way too long as they are so polite to deal with!


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

BHATV said:


> The smoothest bow we have ever used for sure! Once you get it all setup no vibration after the shot like other bows we have used. You wont be dissapointed! All around nice bows!


 Glad you like them the next level for sure! just wait for 2012!


----------



## YetAnotherCoach (Jan 20, 2011)

For people who are working with younger or more petite shooters, you guys got to check out the Winchester Thunder Bolt and Destiny.

This is the best package I have seen. Faster, lighter in the hand, yet more steady during release. Speed is very consistent too.


----------



## stinky1 (Feb 20, 2003)

Couple new ones from Winchester?


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

How about some info on the Lightning


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

upserman said:


> How about some info on the Lightning


DITTO... really dig the looks of this one ... need more info & pics :darkbeer:


----------

